

Belt.io - sraw
https://belt.io

======
imdsm
Would be nice to see an about page to begin with, rather than just a login
screen. I shouldn't have to then search for the about link and squint at the
about text. Could do better.

------
OafTobark
From the pitch it sounds like a Droplr or CloudApp competitor

------
flippyhead
Interesting.

